# Today



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Here are some pics from today. Some large honeys that were oddly bug free. They were old, but stems all white and clean.









I think these are chickens? Very small ones? If anyone could chime in on that I'd appreciate it. Also, what's the best way to cook them? I've never picked these before. I maybe would have let them grow, but I was in a new woods that I won't be back to any time soon. 









Then just some pictures of some unknowns that I thought were pretty cool.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like chickens, but not100% sure. An under side picture would help.
Anytime I try a mushroom for the first time, I fry it in just butter to get a taste, then decide how else I can cook it.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Chickens & honey's looked right, not sure about the last 2 pics. Proceed with caution!

Hens, bring them hoes on!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

DanSS26 said:


> Looks like chickens, but not100% sure. An under side picture would help.
> Anytime I try a mushroom for the first time, I fry it in just butter to get a taste, then decide how else I can cook it.


Here's the underside. Seem like very small, young chickens. I'd like to try them, and I don't think there is much to get them confused with, just wanted to see what people had to say.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> Chickens & honey's looked right, not sure about the last 2 pics. Proceed with caution!
> 
> Hens, bring them hoes on!


Oh, I didn't pick the last two, don't look like anything edible. I've just decided to start taking more pictures of weird shrooms I see. There was that one a guy posted here not long ago that was pretty nuts, so I thought it would be fun. Yeah, no hens yet in my spots.... I'm starting to worry....


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are chickens.. Cut em up and saute with a little chicken stock.. Good in chili, omelets, spaghetti.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

zig said:


> .....Yeah, no hens yet in my spots.... I'm starting to worry....


Don't worry just yet, it's been dead until past my birthday before, which is in the middle of the week ahead. I wonder if we have some tight lips gong on? 

Hens are so much easier to find than morels, it never dawned on me to be mysterious about such things as the rough location I live and proximity to good woods. So now I am reluctant to post, because my spots are being hit now. 

I've made no attempts in the past to hide where I live or any of that, short of naming actual spot location names or GPS coordinates. Now for about 3-4 years as soon as a hen pops it's cut and gone. Could be coincidence, could not be too. 

I'll start worrying by the end of this week though. I typically find hens (or their cut off roots) on the heels of finding the honey's. We are close!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> Don't worry just yet, it's been dead until past my birthday before, which is in the middle of the week ahead. I wonder if we have some tight lips gong on?
> 
> Hens are so much easier to find than morels, it never dawned on me to be mysterious about such things as the rough location I live and proximity to good woods. So now I am reluctant to post, because my spots are being hit now.
> 
> ...


Facebook. Thousands more picking every year


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> Facebook. Thousands more picking every year


Yeah, I hope it's a fad and some people just drop it. But I never post about anything other than morels there and just show photos, and way less info than I share here! This is the only outdoors site I frequent. I guess there are several mushroom sites on FB.

BTW the chickens seemed a little late to get out this year too, where I go.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Facebook has ruined all my honey holes for morels. One guy posted a photo of the trail name sign with morels on it and named the park. I had been picking that trail for 15 years. Never seen a car in the lot. Drove by the next day and the lot was full. :cheeky-sm:rant:


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

That is the best size for chickens. We have missed them this years always a week late. 
Honeys were every where this year. I have never picked them but just seems like a banner year.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

DanSS26 said:


> Facebook has ruined all my honey holes for morels. One guy posted a photo of the trail name sign with morels on it and named the park. I had been picking that trail for 15 years. Never seen a car in the lot. Drove by the next day and the lot was full. :cheeky-sm:rant:


I have had that happen in 2 spots. I dont get it Md obviously neither do they lol


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

I


DanSS26 said:


> Facebook has ruined all my honey holes for morels. One guy posted a photo of the trail name sign with morels on it and named the park. I had been picking that trail for 15 years. Never seen a car in the lot. Drove by the next day and the lot was full. :cheeky-sm:rant:


 Totally agree with your heartache. I never say where I got anything, including fishing spots,just not worth it. Too many lurkers on these sites, this is the best way to avoid any kinds of crowds anywhere by keeping mouths shut!!!


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Oldgrandman said:


> Don't worry just yet, it's been dead until past my birthday before, which is in the middle of the week ahead. I wonder if we have some tight lips gong on?
> 
> Hens are so much easier to find than morels, it never dawned on me to be mysterious about such things as the rough location I live and proximity to good woods. So now I am reluctant to post, because my spots are being hit now.
> 
> ...


 Just found my first hen yesterday on the Michiana line. they are starting in the south.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

CWlake said:


> Just found my first hen yesterday on the Michiana line. they are starting in the south.


Is that good? Should have some up here first, but you never know. So far I only noticed the UP posting unless I missed or forgot any posts.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've seen a few FB posts of tiny hens in Oakland county. Was out today in Oakland county. Did not see any.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

DanSS26 said:


> I've seen a few FB posts of tiny hens in Oakland county. Was out today in Oakland county. Did not see any.


 this one was golf ball size with tiny pins. probably a week away from picking.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Bring it! I thought one more seriously cold night might do it. I figure I SHOULD be finding some by Sunday or else I will start to worry. Maybe head to Indiana :lol:


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CWlake said:


> this one was golf ball size with tiny pins. probably a week away from picking.


Cool! I was gonna ask this very question. I have no experience in a hens growth rate, never found them so young, but I didnt want to miss them. All the other hen's I have found were either to late or I picked it. Umbrella polypores grow crazy quick and get bad fast. So about a week or so it looks. Thanks!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> Don't worry just yet, it's been dead until past my birthday before, which is in the middle of the week ahead. I wonder if we have some tight lips gong on?
> 
> Hens are so much easier to find than morels, it never dawned on me to be mysterious about such things as the rough location I live and proximity to good woods. So now I am reluctant to post, because my spots are being hit now.
> 
> ...


Someone found my best morel spot. Gnarly thorns to get in. The last two years the idiots used machete's from the road directly to the shrooms. Looks like a highways.


----------

